# Military Athlete Bodyweight Training Plan



## HeavyRuck (Mar 2, 2014)

Good Evening to all,

I have recently purchased the Bodyweight Training Plan from Military Athlete. I believe that bodyweight exercises are more beneficial to endurance training rather than spending hours doing just bench press and squats. I want to see where this 4 week plan takes me. Might I add that, I will be implementing just a bit more to the regular schedule. I will add rucks twice a week to ensure that I keep excelling in that specific area, and not to mention that I just like to ruck because of the mental challenge. I feel that this program will be very beneficial if done correctly. If any of you on here have checked out the plan and completed it, please feel free to express your thoughts on the program! 

If there are any questions about the programming, please feel free to post or PM me for further assistance. 

I really want to hear what you all think of Military Athlete's programming. I've heard nothing but great things about the Ruck Based Program which I will complete after this 4 week plan.

Keep Training Hard and Kicking Ass,

~HR


----------



## swimr235 (Mar 11, 2014)

I was thinking about getting the "Busy Operator Training Plan", not that im an "operator" in any sense of the word but I do have issues finding time to train and doing some of MA's more longish workots. I currently have their 4 Wk Running and 4 WK Endurance plans too. Both are great. He has great training plans as he speaks with SME in their respective fields and also gets feedback from SOF guys from various branches to put together his programs. He doesnt leave much to chance.


----------



## Tweetmoney (Mar 13, 2014)

Busy operator sessions are pretty good and will leaved you smoked for the short duration.  If you strapped for time use them they are worth the investment in my opinion


----------



## swimr235 (Mar 13, 2014)

Tweetmoney said:


> Busy operator sessions are pretty good and will leaved you smoked for the short duration.  If you strapped for time use them they are worth the investment in my opinion


 
How long do they usually go for?  <60 minutes im assuming alltogether, correct?


----------



## Tweetmoney (Mar 13, 2014)

they avg about 45 mins but some go up to 60 mins.


----------



## Thomas (Mar 13, 2014)

I've been doing MA since 2010. The programming works for me. It's ever evolving so it always seems to improve.

I have done the body weight and leg injury programs. Both were great programming and certainly worked as advertised.

When I was with B/3/20 we recommended the ruck based selection program to the non-quals and those that used it did better than those trying other plans. There again, it's sport (military) specific training so it performed as advertised.


----------



## swimr235 (Mar 14, 2014)

I got the Busy Operator program. Looks good IMO.


----------



## devilbones (Apr 30, 2014)

Anyway to share the BW program or is that against the rules?


----------



## OS3 (Apr 30, 2014)

I have the patrolman plan and the leg injury plan. I also printed out ~200 days of workouts prior to him charging and have "pictures" of most of them. I'm working the leg injury plan and swimming now (down until August with ACL reconstruction). As stated before, Rob's theories fit my combat chassis goals, if you look at what we were doing in 2008 compared to now you will see many changes.


----------



## Vat_69 (Apr 30, 2014)

devilbones said:


> Anyway to share the BW program or is that against the rules?


 No.  Rob Shaul is a good guy and does alot for active military/LE.  The most expensive workout is $60, most $25-40.  Pony up the cash.  It less than half of what m ost pay for supplements in a month or one night in a bar.  The last thing we need to do is try to cheat our own.


----------



## devilbones (Apr 30, 2014)

I think I am good I don't need to spend the money on a program.  If it was free to share I would be interested but I don't want to take money out of anyone's pocket.


----------



## surgicalcric (May 1, 2014)

Thomas said:


> I have done the body weight and *leg injury* programs. Both were great programming and certainly worked as advertised.



Since I only need 1/2 the program wonder if I can get 50% off [the program] too.


----------



## Tropicana98 (May 1, 2014)

surgicalcric said:


> Since I only need 1/2 the program wonder if I can get 50% off [the program] too.



I see what you did there.


----------

